# whats too late to hatch



## Noodle (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi my children and I are new to the chicken life. We have had our eggs in the incubator since the 18th of Feb and were due to start hatching yesterday and have only heard pecking or atleast thats what we thought we heard. Please help me to know when it is time to say they arent gonna hatch and to try again.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Leave the bator closed, no matter what you think. It can take a couple days for the chick to come completely out. Also what were your temps and humidity during incubation and what do you have them at now?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree, wait it out a few more days.


----------



## Noodle (Feb 27, 2013)

My temps and humidity were at 99.5 and about 60-70%. they still are the temp went up to 100 the other day. I hope to get atleast one baby but if not we will start over and get new eggs.


----------

